# Lets see them Deer mounts



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

So who all decorates their deer mounts for christmas? For the second year in a row my wife let me decorate Wilbur for the holidays.


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Nice ! Wilbur looks hungry, make sure he gets some apple cookies ! I'll just have to wait for my European Mount to get done. By then it'll have sun glasses on.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

so im the only one here that does this? Man im a real *******.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

ho,ho,ho!!!


----------

